# Loom Knitting vs. Knitting Needles



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

I have done many hats on the Knifty Knitter looms. I have been thinking about trying the All-In-One loom because the pegs are closer together and you can use a single strand of knitting worsted. To me they look more like a hat knitted on needles. Is there any advantage to the loom over needles, such as speed? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Joan. I have just recently started loom knitting, after many many years of needle knitting. Right now, I'm hooked simply because it is different for me, and I like seeing what I can create with the loom. The only advantage I see in loom knitting is for people just learning. I think it's much simpler to learn plain knitting on the loom, but harder to do pattern stitches. To me it's much easier to do a pretty pattern stitch with needles, and faster. The looms are wonderful for all sizes of hats and other things using the ewrap or u stitch methods. I prefer the u stitch. Happy looming. God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Iv heard many a time about the *U* stitch but cant seem to find how to do the actual stitch. CAn anyone direct me to something simple regarding the *U* Stitch?? Thank u !


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Iv heard many a time about the *U* stitch but cant seem to find how to do the actual stitch. CAn anyone direct me to something simple regarding the *U* Stitch?? Thank u !


 I would also like help in finding the *U* wrap, I tried UTube but must have been asking the wrong question because what came up was not loom knitting. :roll:


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I found it on youtube. Will have another look, see if I can get the right place again. Will let you know. Jin


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Jin Jin :thumbup:


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

O.K. I found it! Type in your Google search bar, U-Stitch on a Knitting Loom. That should take you to a lot of loom knitting sites. Choose, U-Stitch on a Knitting Loom at One True Media. There is a great video showing how the U-Stitch is done. Hope you find it. I think it's done by Isela Phelps at PurlingSprite. Good luck. JJ


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Jin Jin, you are a treasure, thank you so much for all your help I will look at it now.
Regards
Helen


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Try yahoo groups for loom knitting,there are some kind and fabulous people that share their projects. Look also for loomclassroom in the groups.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

You can make so many stitches in the loom and faster than needles for me


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

I hopethis goes through. Enjoy!

Mari


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, Mari, it went through just fine! That's the one I was talking about. A great video of the U stitch! I'm sure that will be helpful to anyone who is interested in that stitch. I love it because you can use one strand of worsted weight yarn, and it looks like the SS done on needles. God bless. Jin Jin


----------

